# Vertical Position Indicator-Surface Grinder



## Janderso (May 24, 2021)

Those of you with a surface grinder, like me, may be challenged with mounting a dial or test indicator to keep track of the travel of the wheel..
I found this picture of a genuine Brown and Sharpe vertical position indicator, in my B&S 618 Micromaster user manual.
The aluminum covers and rounded head design don't provide for a good spot to mount a tool holder.
Please see the pic, lower left on the page. I think I'll put it on my to-do list.


----------



## Papa Charlie (May 24, 2021)

That is cool.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (May 24, 2021)

Oh great! Now I have another project.  
Richard


----------



## extropic (May 24, 2021)

@Janderso 

I'm not familiar with your SG. Doesn't the vertical adjustment handwheel have a graduated dial?

Or is the DI for double check?


----------



## Janderso (May 24, 2021)

extropic said:


> @Janderso
> 
> I'm not familiar with your SG. Doesn't the vertical adjustment handwheel have a graduated dial?
> 
> Or is the DI for double check?


It does, but when you are dialing in .0002" or .002 increments, it's easy to get lost.
With a dial or test indicator if you are going to take multiple passes to get to your dimension, it would be easier to set zero and move to your designated depth.
In my mind anyway


----------



## mmcmdl (May 24, 2021)

I always used the paper method of touching off Jeff . I'm not sure if this is needed , but it IS another project for the shop .


----------



## projectnut (May 24, 2021)

I use a similar setup on my Sanford grinder.  I was having an awful time hitting spec for height until I realized somewhere along the line someone had changed the vertical gear ratio from 3:1 to 4:1.  If I remember correctly the head was only moving down .00081" per .001 graduation.  Now I don't even pay attention to the dial.  I just use the indicator.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 24, 2021)

Making something like that has been on my "to do" list for awhile.


----------



## Winegrower (May 24, 2021)

My B&S #2 has a pretty large dial, graduated in half thousandths.   I have not used it enough yet to see this as a limit, but maybe I will get there.   Seems like it would have to be a 0.0001 indicator to be useful, right?   And that would limit the range a lot.    But, it’s a good project, so I’m in.   Thanks, @Janderso


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (May 25, 2021)

Here is what I have been doing. It works ok.
Joe


----------



## Janderso (May 25, 2021)

projectnut said:


> I use a similar setup on my Sanford grinder.  I was having an awful time hitting spec for height until I realized somewhere along the line someone had changed the vertical gear ratio from 3:1 to 4:1.  If I remember correctly the head was only moving down .00081" per .001 graduation.  Now I don't even pay attention to the dial.  I just use the indicator.


I've never verified movement to dial calibration. Good idea though.


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2021)

B&S Advertised it to help out with touching off, literally remembering where the approximate height is, rather than guessing at it or sneaking up on it and maybe hitting it a bit too hard.  It is not for purposes of accurate setting, although it could function in that capacity as well, My Micromaster has the fine feeding attachment on the down feed, and the tenth graduations are quite widely spaced; feed down one tenth, and you can see the difference in sparks, it is quite sensitive, unlike the #2 grinders that I have previously had.


----------



## Janderso (May 26, 2021)

Mine has the same fine feed adjustments John. Yes there is about 5/16” between the .0002” adjustment On the knob as I remember.
Using the indicator as a touch off indicator would be very helpful!
I Hadn’t thought of it’s use that way.
I’ve been using a .002” feeler gauge.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 26, 2021)

Excellent thread Jeff, I never stop learning here!


----------



## Technical Ted (May 27, 2021)

Here's my setup for a tenth's indicator mount on my B&S SG.









						Tenth's indicator mount for Brown & Sharpe Surface Grinder
					

The Z axis hand wheel on my B&S 2B surface grinder is only graduated in 1/2 thousands and rather than guesstimating on 10ths I found myself mounting my mag base on the column with my tenths indicator. This got old quick. I've got a couple of tenth's indicators I wasn't using so I made up a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Ted


----------



## Janderso (May 27, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> Here's my setup for a tenth's indicator mount on my B&S SG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great Ted.
I see we had this discussion back in 2018. I'm glad to see John (benmychree) chimed in.


----------

